# One for the Ohio State fans



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

There's a local guy here in PA who's a huge OSU fan . He must be a die-hard because he's surrounded by PSU fans!!!!

He wanted a 7'er for fishing unweighted plastics on the local river. The MHX SJ843 is the go-to rod for that application. I did some decals and matched the thread and winding checks to the OSU colors. As a Penn State fan, this was hard for me to build, but I got through it. 

thanks for looking,
jeremy


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Jeremy,

Very nice...Even with the OSU logo 
Would love a Extra heavy musky rod (9') with UW pattern 

Your work is always impeccable and inspiring!!!

MS


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

MS,

Good news, I can do WV themes and I'll have some of Tackle Industries blanks to build custom rods on very soon! I'll be able to offer full customs at VERY reasonable prices.

jeremy


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Where's the tattoo's?????


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

you have a pm


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Jeremy that is sweet!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Very nice! would luv to see a penn state rod. 

GO LIONS!!


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Very nice! would luv to see a penn state rod.
> 
> GO LIONS!!


Like this one? 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=155648&highlight=rod+pictures&page=2

jeremy


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh yeah, Buckeyes, take this. 










And this.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

DT,

Those are nice! Fishy colors too. This is turning into a Big 10 thread. 

jeremy


----------

